# office 2010 outlook blank emails



## star_spl (Jun 22, 2010)

Greetings I am currently running exchange 2010 and office 2010. Using outlook 2010, some of the emails i receive are blank. Is there a fix or do i need to configure something. I have turned off av for the email portion yet still having same issue. OS is windows 7 professional. Any help would be much appreciated...

Star_spl


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are they really NOT blank messages? Can you view them if they are forwarded to an outside account? What is your AV software?


----------



## star_spl (Jun 22, 2010)

the only way i can read them is by replying and formatting the text. I am using Mcaffee which i have turned the email off. but i will try to forward to my hotmail account and see if i can read it...

thanks


----------



## star_spl (Jun 22, 2010)

greetings again, i forwarded it to my yahoo account and was able to read the message in the body.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would look in the settings for McAfee to see if it is adding a header to your emails. Is this effecting all emails or just a select few?


----------



## star_spl (Jun 22, 2010)

Greetings, I figured where the problem is, on lutlook 2010 if you to file optioins mail then scroll down to stationary and fonts and go to the last one (composing and reading plain text, select that font. then select Font color. Automatic should be in there. if not select automatic from the drop down. then click ok and all should work fine...

Thanks for replying...
star_spl


----------

